# Anyone Interested?



## Bill Cooksey (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to make this my first post, but I haven't been to the area in several years and just lurk around usually with nothing useful to add. I'll be in Destin June 11-18, and I wondered if anyone might be interested in chasing some fish with a fly rod. I'm no purist, but fly fishing is my main thing. I'll be booking a day or two with a guide, but that's about all I can afford if I want the family to eat more than hotdogs while we're there.

If you have a boat I'll spring for gas and drinks. If not, I'll buy breakfast or whatever is most appropriate. I'll be spending as much time at the tying bench as possible over the next week or so, and any information regarding hot current patterns would also be greatly appreciated

Here's a shot from my last trip to the area.









Thanks,
Bill Cooksey


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That is one hell of a red to take on the fly. WTG!


----------



## Bill Cooksey (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Kenton. Those don't come around often, and we got on them strictly by luck. I'm a little more used to small reds, trout under lights and blues, ladyfish and Spanish with a few bonito thrown in when the water is light enough to let a small boat get after them.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, what a red on the fly! Mind if I ask what rod/reel combo you landed him on? I'm trying to get into the saltwater fly game and I'm currently looking for a reel. Bought a TFO TiCr X 8wt rod a couple of days ago and need something to stick on the end of it!


----------



## Bill Cooksey (Jun 2, 2011)

It was an 11wt the guide had rigged for tarpon from the day before. I don't recall the rod, but the reel was a Tibor (don't recall the model). I have a Billy Pate in both 9wt and 12wt, but I didn't have any of my stuff on the trip due to space limitations. You picked a good rod. Any of the Tibor family of reels are great, but they are very pricey. You can get a very good reel for a lot less money, but I was given the Pates years ago and haven't paid enough attention to other brands and models to be of much help.

The Pates are wonderful in that they have a great drag and they'll never bust your knuckles on a run. The only downside I've found is that you can't simply slap an exposed spool to take line off the deck and quickly get the fish on the reel.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

may i ask the fly?


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

also start tying crab patterns. nothing specific


----------



## Bill Cooksey (Jun 2, 2011)

Redneckracoon said:


> may i ask the fly?


Tarpon Toad.

I'm out of tying time now. Leaving early in the morning. I haves crab and crab like flys in the box. Appreciate the info. Just need to find something to cast at now.


----------

